# Which pickup truck to buy?



## Wayfarer Doors (Feb 2, 2010)

a really great option for moving junk is a Load Handler. It's more or less a tarp that you lay on the bed of your truck, load it up, then at the dump you simply crank it off the back. Works really well and has saved me tons of time($).
http://www.loadhandler.com/


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

The only way i would go with a box truck is of it had a lift gate. Now, i do know a fella around here who is a "scrapper" that started running a Ford boxtruck to get through DOT checks easier. He loves the truck!! For many years he got busted for uncovered loads, way over loaded and of course they could see what he was hauling. With the box truck he still has to stop at DOT check points but they dont bust his balls as bad. He has no worries of losing something off the truck or not being tied down, it is harder for them to spot 100 or so car batteries, no worries of someone stealing all his copper off the truck at night and no one gets appalled at looking at a scrappers vehicle going down the road.


----------



## Shoreline58 (Feb 11, 2008)

I have had good luck with Chevys. I'm on my third Silerado since '99. The current 2003 has 235K miles. The extended cab is handy for small tools and b/p's. The leather interior wears better than anything else and cleans up easily. I drive 4WD short beds for the handling during our icy winters in CT. The seat heat can be a life saver after a long day of humping 14" dia. pipe!!!
Plus they clean well enough to take out that new date!


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

my brother in-law is a junker. he used a 1 ton pickup for the first year. after that he reliazed it was way to small of a bed (standard 8'). He now has a 16' rack body. remeber your junkin, so dont get a brand new shinny truck. get an old good running beater.


----------

